# ED, wait to order 2011 or order 2010 now?



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

In negotiation for leasing a ED 3 convertible. My local dealer originally said no more 2010 model orders, but now he is saying that he can still place 2010 order, but needs to be picked up fast. Everywhere on this forum says the 2010 order has been shut, did something change or he just mixed up? 
If order 2010 now, I have certainty on price and attractive rate etc. But will the initial new year lease programs likely be as attractive? Shall I wait? I want to take ED around 4/20


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

In negotiation for leasing a ED 3 convertible. My local dealer originally said no more 2010 model orders, but now he is saying that he can still place 2010 order, but needs to be picked up fast. Everywhere on this forum says the 2010 order has been shut, did something change or he just mixed up?
If order 2010 now, I have certainty on price and attractive rate etc. But will the initial new year lease programs likely be as attractive? Shall I wait? I want to take ED around 4/20


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

mikytalky said:


> In negotiation for leasing a ED 3 convertible. My local dealer originally said no more 2010 model orders, but now he is saying that he can still place 2010 order, but needs to be picked up fast. Everywhere on this forum says the 2010 order has been shut, did something change or he just mixed up?
> If order 2010 now, I have certainty on price and attractive rate etc. But will the initial new year lease programs likely be as attractive? Shall I wait? I want to take ED around 4/20


In most cases people aren't going to reply to your post because your cross posting. If you could get a 2010 why would want to? Its going to be a year old as soon as you turn the key.
Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

4/20 would be a 2011 delivery. Regarding rates, know one really knows, so its a gamble.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks. But the current residuals (63%) and MF(0.00155) are so attractive on the 2010. A salesguy said that BMW usually make initial lease rate on new model not that attractive so they can continue to move the ones already made, is this true? I like 2011, but don't want to pay a hell a lot more for it...


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

mikytalky said:


> A salesguy said that BMW usually make initial lease rate on new model not that attractive so they can continue to move the ones already made, is this true?


I would say that's true.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Yay-Z said:


> 4/20 would be a 2011 delivery. Regarding rates, know one really knows, so its a gamble.


First I heard of that. You may be able to take delivery of a 2010 on 4/20. But you can't take delivery of a 2011 on 4/10.


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

If your dealer already allocated a 2010 from before, yes you can still get a 2010 and the dealer will spec it to your requests. AFAIK all 2010 must be picked up before 4/15. Any deliveries after 4/15 will be 2011.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I think you are mixing production dates with delivery dates. Certainly production of 2010s will end before 2011s begin. But nothing in my mind would preclude you taking delivery of a 2010 a few days later.

In fact, I took delivery of my 2007 525i on the same day as someone was taking delivery of their 2008 528i. BMW just stored my car a little longer.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Got it, sounds like this is exactly what my guy is doing for me, he shall be getting a production number or a rejection by tomorrow for me. Keep my fingers crossed.



outie said:


> If your dealer already allocated a 2010 from before, yes you can still get a 2010 and the dealer will spec it to your requests. AFAIK all 2010 must be picked up before 4/15. Any deliveries after 4/15 will be 2011.


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

chrischeung said:


> I think you are mixing production dates with delivery dates. Certainly production of 2010s will end before 2011s begin. But nothing in my mind would preclude you taking delivery of a 2010 a few days later.
> 
> In fact, I took delivery of my 2007 525i on the same day as someone was taking delivery of their 2008 528i. BMW just stored my car a little longer.


That info was from adrian:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4708070&postcount=3


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

That is info from end of November. If I were the OP, I'd request the date I really wanted, and see what BMW ED says.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I did ask for that to be part of the deal. I want 4/20-4-22, as 4/23 is my wedding anniversary and it will be so cool.


chrischeung said:


> That is info from end of November. If I were the OP, I'd request the date I really wanted, and see what BMW ED says.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes! Got my production number and confirmation today! This is a hell of a deal!


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

mikytalky said:


> Yes! Got my production number and confirmation today! This is a hell of a deal!


So is it a 2011 or 2010?


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

It is a 2010 with M. With exact options I wanted, 495 a month. Don't believe initial 2011 programs can beat that, so pulled the trigger...



Yay-Z said:


> So is it a 2011 or 2010?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

As a rule of thumb, when given a choice between taking the end of model year or wait a couple more days for the new model year... *ALWAYS WAIT AND* TAKE THE NEW MODEL YEAR!!!

ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

beewang said:


> As a rule of thumb, when given a choice between taking the end of model year or wait a couple more days for the new model year... *ALWAYS WAIT AND* TAKE THE NEW MODEL YEAR!!!
> 
> ALWAYS!!!!


And take the new problems that go along with it. good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

vern said:


> And take the new problems that go along with it. good luck
> cheers
> vern


There's a big difference between a new model and the new model year. The E9X 2011 will be very very similar to the 2010. There may be an argument for taking an E60 vs. the _first year_ of the F10, but this isn't anywhere close to the same thing. In this case, if only for resale/depreciation, go with the '11.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Hehe, I am cheap, did not want the uncertainty waiting for the 2011 lease rates. If buy, I'll surely wait for 2011. But lease is a whole different story.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mikytalky said:


> Hehe, I am cheap, did not want the uncertainty waiting for the 2011 lease rates. If buy, I'll surely wait for 2011. But lease is a whole different story.


Can't agree with that. Under normal circumstance, the lower money factor is NEGATED (or offset) by lower residual value of the out going Model Year. In short, the newer model year has a higher RESALE VALUE and thus the related Higher Residual value. Going for the late model year is austensibly cheaper and a bit short sighted.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

vern said:


> And take the new problems that go along with it. good luck
> cheers
> vern


Let this be a lesson for you vern... read what the beewang master wrote COMPLETELY before you press the "submit reply" buttom


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

beewang said:


> Let this be a lesson for you vern... read what the beewang master wrote COMPLETELY before you press the "submit reply" buttom


I guess I'm having a senior moment "beewang master", explain.
cheers
vern


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

here ya go mr. AARP 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4912124&postcount=19


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

: popcorn:


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

O my : popcorn:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

beewang said:


> here ya go mr. AARP
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4912124&postcount=19


Mined you manners sonny boy. LOL
cheers
vern


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

beewang said:


> As a rule of thumb, when given a choice between taking the end of model year or wait a couple more days for the new model year... *ALWAYS WAIT AND* TAKE THE NEW MODEL YEAR!!!
> 
> ALWAYS!!!!


OK, I'm a Beewang fan, and would say 99% of the time, the fella is right.

But looking at the current lease rates of the 2010 3ers, I may have cause to question. The difference between 2010 and 2011 MY is in the order of $200 per month on a lease currently (335i E93). Equates to about $7,200 over the life of the lease. IMHO, the 2010, just in this instance, is the winner. In a few months time, all bets are off.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Renting as opposed to owning the car changes the model year acquisition question. If you intend to own the car then the later model is better, but if all you are seeking is transportation, then dollars per month becomes the overriding issue. When you rent, the renting agency assumes the risk of depreciation and figures it in the MF. and residual equation.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Exactly, I am so happy that I made the right choice to rush in an order for 2010 model ED. 
That is one hell of a deal!



chrischeung said:


> OK, I'm a Beewang fan, and would say 99% of the time, the fella is right.
> 
> But looking at the current lease rates of the 2010 3ers, I may have cause to question. The difference between 2010 and 2011 MY is in the order of $200 per month on a lease currently (335i E93). Equates to about $7,200 over the life of the lease. IMHO, the 2010, just in this instance, is the winner. In a few months time, all bets are off.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> OK, I'm a Beewang fan, and would say 99% of the time, the fella is right.
> 
> But looking at the current lease rates of the 2010 3ers, I may have cause to question. The difference between 2010 and 2011 MY is in the order of $200 per month on a lease currently (335i E93). Equates to about $7,200 over the life of the lease. IMHO, the 2010, just in this instance, is the winner. In a few months time, all bets are off.


Do you have the MY2011 lease rates? According to Tarry's (from LeaseCompare) post in Ask-a-Dealer and my CA MY2011 rates are not yet available... :dunno:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

No - and I honestly don't care. Simply because I'm not getting a 2011 right at this moment. Why worry about the financing on what you're not going to get? It's coming more from a comment on Beewang's post, and good info for other 'festers who may have never considered an end of MY car. I've also done this before in 2007 - I got into a 2007 525i as they were changing over to 2008 528i's - that was an even better deal than on my 2010 E93.

3aholic posted some figures for 2011s, and others have as well. I don't think they are making those numbers up. Run a search. My guesstimate is based on those - though they may be wrong.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> No - and I honestly don't care. Simply because I'm not getting a 2011. Why worry about the financing on what you're not going to get? It's coming more from a comment on Beewang's post, and good info for other 'festers.
> 
> 3aholic posted some figures for 2011s, and others have as well. Run a search. My guesstimate is based on those.


Well, if you don't have 2011 figures and "don't care", perhaps it's a bit premature to talk about monthly fees being higher for MY2011 cars by $200?..:dunno:

I don't know who 3aholic is and what his/her sources are... I'll wait for either Tarry's input on the subject (his info has been nothing but reliable) or info form CA.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Well, if you don't have 2011 figures and "don't care", perhaps it's a bit premature to talk about monthly fees being higher for MY2011 cars by $200?..:dunno.


Perhaps you don't understand - I don't care personally. But I do care for those Festers who are considering a 2011. And some are likely considering a decision now. So I don't think it is premature for those people, and I honestly want them to make the best informed decision. Based on what I have said, some folks may choose to get a 2010 off the lot for example after contacting their CA about 2011 rates. Your approach is to wait around for Tarry, while stocks of 2010s dry up. And how about those with 2011s on order for ED? They may be thinking about cancelling or delaying - this info is of interest to them as well. Not to mention those with 2010s on order - who may now want to switch to 2011s. I'll leave it up to individuals to decide what they personally want to do.

I am just passing on my knowledge based on experience and what I've read, and think will be useful to some, but probably not all - that info I think is in the wiki or searchable. If you have looked at the posts, there a quite a few people quoting the exact same residuals and MF, to the 0.0000X for 2011s. My reasoning - they can't all be lying... And for what reason? Just based on hanging around here for 10 years, 7 new BMWs in that time, 5 being leases, and 5 EDs.

And yes - I could be wrong.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Tarry's input on the subject (his info has been nothing but reliable).


I also disagree with this - Tarry has been wrong before. The fact is, he counts on second hand, and sometimes incomplete information. So, while he does an EXTREMELY fabulous job, he is limited by the completeness and accuracy of information from his anonymous sources. For all we know, they could be coming from The Stig.

I do agree, there is more to the story on the 2011s - but I also would agree that what info Festers are posting is likely correct and current info as far as their CAs know, given the number of posts, the posters, and the similarities.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Perhaps you don't understand - I don't care personally. But I do care for those Festers who are considering a 2011. And some are likely considering a decision now. So I don't think it is premature for those people, and I honestly want them to make the best informed decision. Based on what I have said, some folks may choose to get a 2010 off the lot for example after contacting their CA about 2011 rates. Your approach is to wait around for Tarry, while stocks of 2010s dry up. And how about those with 2011s on order for ED? They may be thinking about cancelling or delaying - this info is of interest to them as well. Not to mention those with 2010s on order - who may now want to switch to 2011s. I'll leave it up to individuals to decide what they personally want to do.
> 
> I am just passing on my knowledge based on experience and what I've read, and think will be useful to some, but probably not all - that info I think is in the wiki or searchable. If you have looked at the posts, there a quite a few people quoting the exact same residuals and MF, to the 0.0000X for 2011s. My reasoning - they can't all be lying... And for what reason? Just based on hanging around here for 10 years, 7 new BMWs in that time, 5 being leases, and 5 EDs.
> 
> And yes - I could be wrong.


MY2011 rates are not available yet. I trust what my CA is telling me as well what Tarry posted (he posts solid numbers month after month in Ask-a-dealer and I'm sure you used them yourself).


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I also disagree with this - Tarry has been wrong before. The fact is, he counts on second hand, and sometimes incomplete information. So, while he does an EXTREMELY fabulous job, he is limited by the completeness and accuracy of information from his anonymous sources. For all we know, they could be coming from The Stig.
> 
> I do agree, there is more to the story on the 2011s - but I also would agree that what info Festers are posting is likely correct and current info as far as their CAs know, given the number of posts, the posters, and the similarities.


You contradict yourself. How did you calculate your My2010 lease number again? :dunno: Anyway, let it go, no one knows the future...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> You contradict yourself. How did you calculate your My2010 lease number again? :dunno: Anyway, let it go, no one knows the future...


In this instance, I don't think Tarry's info is incorrect - it is just incomplete. So not a contradiction. What future - the Mar rates are available right now. You can buy a 2010 off the lot today with those rates, and lock in anything that is available - if the 2011's are.

All I'm recommending is that if you are on the wall or have a choice, contact your CA. It's just a phone call or email. My CA loves me to contact him - he thinks it enhances the relationship between us, and I'm also more likely to repeat buy, and recommend him - he's right. And just to show I'm not full of empty words - I did email my CA this morning to relock AND confirm the rates.

I still can't honestly see why you would recommend most people wait. A good CA will also recommend a course of action, not just process orders. OK - let me ask this - what would most people lose by contacting their CA now? It seems like you did.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> In this instance, I don't think Tarry's info is incorrect - it is just incomplete. So not a contradiction. What future - the Mar rates are available right now. You can buy a 2010 off the lot today with those rates.
> 
> All I'm recommending is that if you are on the wall or have a choice, contact your CA. It's just a phone call or email. My CA loves me to contact him - he thinks it enhances the relationship between us, and I'm also more likely to repeat buy, and recommend him - he's right. And just to show I'm not full of empty words - I did email my CA this morning to relock AND confirm the rates.
> 
> I still can't honestly see why you would recommend most people wait. OK - let me ask this - what would most people lose by calling their CA now?


March rates/residuals, etc. your are referring to are for MY2010 and they are paired with $2500 Spring Drive cash, which puts things in perspective...

My CA told me yesterday that he does not have the lease program for MY2011 yet (his own words), which I have mentioned twice, but you keep ignoring it for whatever reason... Did your CA told you otherwise today? If yes, please do share...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> My CA told me yesterday that he does not have the lease program for MY2011 yet (his own words), which I have mentioned twice, but you keep ignoring it for whatever reason.


I fully acknowledge that it is extremely likely, for whatever reason, Bimmer_fam's CA did not have the lease programs for MY2011's yesterday. Bimmer_fam has been on the boards for a long time, and I know of nothing that he has posted that has been deliberately misleading. I would strongly consider any information or recommendation he posts, while reserving my own.

I did not ask my CA about 2011s (what for, since I'm not getting one - even if they were the same rates as the 2010s, and I value my CA's time), and I didn't ask him to confirm my personal figures until next week. I don't want him working on my deal, which won't be cemented until month end, on a Friday leading into the weekend, potentially his busiest selling time of the week. I think this approach buys me a better deal (I'm on ED car 3 with him, with a few additional confirmed buys), and better service. I hope this info gives Festers a nice hint on getting better service and a deal.

I'm extremely happy to share what I get back, when I get it back - just like yourself.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I fully acknowledge that it is extremely likely, for whatever reason, bimmer_fam's CA did not have the lease programs for MY2011's yesterday. Bimmer_fam has been on the boards for a long time, and I know of nothing that he has posted that has been deliberately misleading. I would strongly consider any information or recommendation he posts, while reserving my own.
> 
> I did not ask my CA about 2011s (what for, since I'm not getting one, and I value my CA's time), and I didn't ask him to confirm my personal figures until next week. I don't want him working on my deal, which won't be cemented until month end, on a Friday leading into the weekend, potentially his busiest selling time of the week. I'm extremely happy to share what I get back, when I get it back - just like yourself.


The point of your "carefully crafted" sarcastic message escapes me...:dunno: You don't have the MY2011 rates, yet you are full of opinions about them and even calculated payment differences. Like I said, let it go... You are getting MY2010, don't speculate about what is not available yet.

Good luck!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=438050 - Post 7.

If BMW has released residuals on 36 month lease terms for 2011s, wouldn't they logically have also released the MFs?

No sarcasm - I honestly think your CA just didn't have the info at hand. Perhaps his SM just didn't get it to him, or the SM thought that they were so high that they didn't want CAs sharing them - while hoping that they would drop in the next few days. Perhaps the centers in the east only got the rates - since they'll be getting cars before the west coast?

At least we can agree on one thing - we both don't know the 2011 rates .


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

If anyone wants to see the 2011 MF and residuals (version dated 3/2/10), PM me your email address. Thanks to another 'Fester who I will keep anonymous . Give me a day or so to respond.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you have APR's if you buy?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

That I can't help with - sorry.


----------

